# Worst Turkey Hunter Ever!



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

This is my second general turkey season, but the first time seeing birds up close. The last two mornings i have called a tom to within shotgun range just couldn't seal the deal. The first one I waited for a clear shot that never came.
second one came in so fast i got caught with my gun down. He then busted me when i moved to get a bead on him. Now i feel like the worst turkey hunter ever!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Aw hell , shake it off, that's how it is sometimes. 

Some have had worse luck, these year I managed to completely miss two, yes two gobblers at less than 10 yards.....

It is not always gloom and doom, I did kill the other seven i shot at which lessened the embarrassment of those misses to a degree.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

I am in the same boat skally. I missed with my bow at 30 yards as well as with my shotgun at 20 yards. It's been a frustrating year. Next year is the redemption year.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

At least you got to hunt. I had to turn my tag back in. Better luck next time.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shoot, for every ten I call within range I only get to shoot about two of em. It's a numbers game. The more birds you work, the more birds you'll bag.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

I know a guy who has heard all the complaint's. Did not draw a tag mind you just bought a tag over the counter one night and by early the next AM bagged his turkey during the general season. I guess it does help to know what the **** your doing.


----------



## DirtyServant (May 5, 2013)

What the **** you're doing?? Did you not see the original post? He called a tom in two seperate mornings. Sounds to me like he knows what the **** he is doing. Just saying.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

I suspect bird in the bag is the ultimate goal, no? No bird, failure when concerned with goal met. Not hard to figure. Me personally, I have zero desire to hunt turk's but if I did I know who to call. ;-)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I always learn more about turkey hunting when I don't kill em...-Ov-


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

ya the ultimate goal is to bag a bird. But i don't see it as a failure, more as missed opportunity / learning experience. I have had so much fun and learned so much that its not even close to failure in my mind.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been out 6 times so far this general season and only once was close enough for a shot but got busted big time. I have one more chance next week. I may not be the best at calling or staying still, but I'm having a whole lot of fun and in the process, getting into shape. The last trip out we hiked over 2 1/2 miles into some really pretty country without so much as a peep from a turkey. The grade averaged 5.6% with one slope over 30%..I just knew my butt was going to be kicked and planned on a very sore next day, but when I got up, no sore muscles at all! To me, at my age, that is a wonderful thing. And I owe it to the turkeys!


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

Skally said:


> ya the ultimate goal is to bag a bird. But i don't see it as a failure, more as missed opportunity / learning experience. I have had so much fun and learned so much that its not even close to failure in my mind.


Just because it burns, it doesn't mean u didn't try. Failure is not bad just because it burn's, it just makes ya try harder next time. That's how we learn.


----------

